# pop3 & smtp von t-online?



## foxx21 (15. Januar 2002)

hallo weiß vielleicht jemand den pop3 und smtp von t-online? 

cya


----------



## Patrick Kamin (15. Januar 2002)

*-*

pop.t-online.de
mailto.t-online.de


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (15. Januar 2002)

hi, bitte benutze die interne suchfunktion des boards


----------



## GeNeRaL (15. Januar 2002)

*SMTP + PoP3*

<B>Hi,</b>

Pop3 -->> <I>pop.t-online.de</i> 
Smtp -->> <i>mailto.t-online.de</i>

<B>cu</b>


----------

